# TTOC badge



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

who do I contact to by the enamal badge for the club that I can attache to my car as a proud owner/member and how much is it? Not got my membership pack yet, (only joined last week) I thought one came with the pack. No problems just let me know and will pay via Pay Pal. Thanks.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Les

You can order the enamel badge in the TTOC Shop,

http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/

They are in stock, just got a new batch in 

And at a good price!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just ordered, paid via PayPal. Cheers


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

les said:


> Just ordered, paid via PayPal. Cheers


Now I will be able to recognise you :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered, paid via PayPal. Cheers
> ...


You will if I get it in time to fit it before Sunday :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And after your post I put the new price into the shop before you ordered


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> And after your post I put the new price into the shop before you ordered


DAMN and BLAST !!! You mean the price dropped after I ordered it :evil: Story of my life :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

les said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > And after your post I put the new price into the shop before you ordered
> ...


Its a hard life you know :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

les said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > And after your post I put the new price into the shop before you ordered
> ...


When did you order yours Les ?

The price dropped when we got the new stock in as I managed to negotiate a MUCH MUCH better price with a UK supplier direct rather than going through an agency who then sourced them from China.

PM me your details and I can look into it


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ordered my badge on Tuesday paid Â£10 plus P&P paid via PayPal to.

Les Melling,
122 Poplar Avenue,
Horwich,
Bolton,
Greater Manchester,
BL66TA

Cheers.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

No probs, Â£10 is the correct price for the new enamel badge


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> No probs, Â£10 is the correct price for the new enamel badge


Yeah but will I have it by tomorrow or even there when I get home tonight :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nope no badge yet  Oh well next week I guess along with my membership ...hopefully :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

les said:


> Nope no badge yet  Oh well next week I guess along with my membership ...hopefully :?


Patience not a strong point of yours then Les? :wink:.............. good things come to those who wait :roll:

Hev x


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hev said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Nope no badge yet  Oh well next week I guess along with my membership ...hopefully :?
> ...


I did say next week then :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just an update. Membership arrived in the post this morning. Thanks. However I didnt expect the TTOC badge to be in there. I bought the metal one which arrived last week :? Hmm I wonder if I can mount the plastic one on the front grill somehow, any ideas?


----------

